# Potential Purchase - QH Mare



## dazednconfused (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice horse!


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

I see no good conformation pics. But her canter looks very off, almost like she's sore somewhere. do you have any conformation pictures?


----------



## M123M (Apr 2, 2014)

Aesthetic said:


> I see no good conformation pics. But her canter looks very off, almost like she's sore somewhere. do you have any conformation pictures?


Sorry I may have posted in the wrong place. I wanted an opinion of exactly what you said, the movement in the video. If I decide to go forward I will go ahead and get a vet check from an equine vet. Just so expensive, was quoted about $500!! But, I guess that takes into account 2 hours travel time too in addition to the time to do the exam itself. If they found she is unsound it would be money well spent however. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Her canter looks like a Western Pleasure canter..so almost a 4 beat. 

Have her checked. I like her.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

It does look almost four beat, but without training for the discipline requiring four beat couldn't it be a symptom of pain or lameness? I agree, vet check. Do you know what she was previously trained for? Who owned her before the lady or her medical history? 
Te carriage of her body doesn't resemble a western pleasure horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M123M (Apr 2, 2014)

She was a reining and sorting horse. The man who owned her retired her at 10 and wanted her in a good home. He says she was sound when he sold her. But this is hard work on a horse so she may have arthritis.


----------



## M123M (Apr 2, 2014)

I should say I am looking for a good trail horse. I ride about 2 or 3 hours, just kind of ambling along 5 or 6 days a week.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

If she was sound then why did he retire her?


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Either way, if she has arthritis or any lameness issue if get it checked before purchase. Long trail rides that often still can take it's toll on pained parts of the body. She looks sweet and kind, but definitely get her legs and hooves checked
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M123M (Apr 2, 2014)

I am under the impression that 10 is considered pretty old for a reiner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

M123M said:


> I am under the impression that 10 is considered pretty old for a reiner.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't believe that's right. I've skimmed some ads and I've seen 11, 12, 16, and 17 year old reiners for sale. Any horse that's sound and well taken care of and well trained can continue their jobs for years past and expected date.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

OMG, I love her....and the rider is doing her no justice. But I would have her hocks checked for sure...they look "sticky". She probably has arthritis and synovial fluid in the those joint comprised which requires maintenance to keep her at top form (like hock injections or Legend injections), but if you just want to trail ride her, she's worth that price. If she were close to me, I would get her for a western lesson horse.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

M123M said:


> I am under the impression that 10 is considered pretty old for a reiner.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It can be if joint maintenance was not top priority. But reining horses are usually retired around that age and just a bit older, simple because of the toll reining takes on joints.


----------

